# [FOOMATIC] Paquet non trouvé à la mise à jour - (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Ça fait un paquet de temps qu'il n'y a plus eu de mise à jour ce ce vieux PC. Comme c'est celui que j'utilise tout le temps (ou du moins le plus souvent), il faut que je fasse une mise à jour.

Quand je lance le #emerge -auvDN world, j'ai droit à cette réponse :

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2".

(dependency required by "net-print/foomatic-3.0.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

Effectivement, la version 3.0.2 de foomatic-db-engine n'existe pas. J'ai donc essayé de faire la mise à jour de foomatic, mais ce paquet n'existe pas !

J'ai mis à jour foomatic-db-engine à la version 2008, mais j'ai toujours le même problème.

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sun Jan 24, 2010 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

le package foomatic n'existe plus et il est installé dans ton world donc désinstalle-le en premier. (avec equery tu peux aussi voir de qui il dépend)

Et "un packet de temps" c'est combien à la louche ? le précédent emerge --sync date de quand juste pour avoir une idée des migrations à faire...

btw, afin de t'en sortir au mieux pour tous les problèmes/questions que tu rencontreras à l'usage et pour entretenir correctement ta gentoo, tu devrais prendre un peu de temps et regarder la doc de portage et les manpages de diverses commandes très utiles i.e. revdep-rebuild, equery, modules-update, elogv, ...  les recherches sur le forum aident bien aussi   :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Je viens juste de refaire un emerge --sync, mais le dernier avant celui-là datait de 1 ou 2 mois, je pense. Le dernier emerge -auvDN world date de... Aucune idée  :Very Happy: 

Merci pour l'aide et le conseil !

----------

## boozo

En fait l'un ne va pas sans l'autre   :Wink: 

Le sync pour te synchroniser sur l'arbre des ports et le reste (-uDv) pour mettre à jour les packages installés en fonction de ce qui est livré par les mainteneurs de chaques applications. Si tu ne veux pas trop de tracas, faire une màj de world à une fréquence entre : 1x par semaine --> 1x / mois c'est suffisant.

----------

## Damiatux

Ouais. Dès que j'aurais fini cette mise à jour et une autre sur un autre ordi, et que j'aurais installé Gentoo (ma première installation de Gentoo  :Smile:  ), je ferais une mise à jour tous les mois sur chaque PC.

----------

